# Drinking alcohol on a cycle, should it be done or not.



## BigBossMan (Jan 27, 2011)

also cheat meals how often can you cheat and can you get away with it.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

all the time mate eat **** and drink like a sailor u will still grow!


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

i lay off the booze during the kick start with dbol purely cause im sure my liver is already screwed so i dont want to really push it over the edge!

Cheat meals? extra calories just not every day! I preach to my clients that we are all human at the end of the day and unless you want to compete a cheat meal isnt going to hurt


----------



## BigBossMan (Jan 27, 2011)

i thought so so i`ll just drink 3 pints of fosters a night and eat 2 cheat meals aday .but my training is spot on and iam on 10iu of growth day and 2 grams of test 400 aweek with 600mg of deca a week and 80mg of dbol aday and i have 3nap 50s aday and i take 2 anavar 50mgs tabs aday and 2 winstols 50 mg tabs a day and i have 2 protein shakes aday iam making pretty good gains sop far ive put on 9 solid pounds and ive only been on this a 9days am i doing good.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Is that your first cycle?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a bottle of vodka last night in 3 hours, no bother


----------



## BigBossMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Is that your first cycle?


yes it is, do you think its to much for my first cycle or do you think i need to add anything else like masteron or some clen


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

This has got to be a joke thread right???


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

BigBossMan said:


> yes it is, do you think its to much for my first cycle or do you think i need to add anything else like masteron or some clen


few lines of coke to give you a kick before you work out, then a bit meow meow to keep the fat off


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Wings said:


> This has got to be a joke thread right???


if not it is pointless helping him as he is beyond help!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think you should be taking more gear as you wont grow on that. Also mixing heroin with test is supposed to be the dogs goolies


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

imo it depends how dedicated you are!!! that will be all


----------



## BigBossMan (Jan 27, 2011)

wee-chris said:


> few lines of coke to give you a kick before you work out, then a bit meow meow to keep the fat off


 thanks for the advice mate


----------



## BigBossMan (Jan 27, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I think you should be taking more gear as you wont grow on that. Also mixing heroin with test is supposed to be the dogs goolies


i1ll try that


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

people are no good at giving advice they are a bunch of ****s!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigBossMan said:


> i1ll try that


Try it and i guarantee you'll be ready for olympia next year


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

TBH swerve the booze mate and just have one cheat meal a week!!!

Coke etc wont help you lol


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Try it and i guarantee you'll be ready for olympia next year


ha ha ha wannabe hulk hogan is that meant to be funny ?


----------



## BigBossMan (Jan 27, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I think you should be taking more gear as you wont grow on that. Also mixing heroin with test is supposed to be the dogs goolies


 hey brother i`am gonna try it


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Wheres Linda the milf gone?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> ha ha ha wannabe hulk hogan is that meant to be funny ?


Why would it be funny? I think if he eats kebabs, drinks a bottle of vodka two or three times a week, shoots heroin with his test he'll be up there next year taking Heath's crown


----------

